# Excuse me...??



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

If you click on the "invoices" tab on your dashboard it says this at the top:
"Please note that fares are subject to adjustments by Uber based on client feedback. Your payments will reflect those adjustments."

What exactly does this mean?? I've never heard of them "adjusting" our fare pay based on "client feedback".

Anyone know what they are talking about here??


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

it's not like this is the first time uber bent u over, it's just another disclaimer for them to do that to you down the road. uber and the riders are basically your boss and whatever your boss says goes. we are not partners, partners are supposed to be able to have input and make changes. do u feel like u have any input or can make any changes? no that means u r an employee or subcontractor not a partner. don't let words and terms fool you, know what this company is all about. uber is king, riders are bosses and drivers are the pawn and pieces of shit. it is what it is, if you don't like it, then we all need to come together to deal with uber. I am nothing to them, neither are you, but if we all come together then we can take down the giants.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

kenny said:


> if we all come together then we can take down the giants.


Don't take this the wrong way but why do you want to take them down? You don't have to drive for them if you don't want to. I mean, I think they are greedy assholes as well but it's some money in my pocket for now.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree, its one thing to be unhappy with the job and want to better it. Its another to want to destroy it. Animosity only gets you so far. Lets not go overboard.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I think Kenny was saying that only the solidarity of the drivers will bring change to Uber management.

As an individual, the driver is an insignificant and replaceable ant, but combined as one unified force, the collective could even make an elephant take notice.

I doubt he'd hope for Uber to go belly up, since all of us benefits from the dwindling income it affords.
He's frustrated, as many of us are. Sadly Uber has brought the disgruntled army of drivers upon itself,
through gross managerial negligence on the well being of its drivers.

If drivers have to strike outside UberHQ in SF just to get a face to face meeting with management, then
that's the way its got to be played in order to get driver satisfaction.

WE, the drivers are UBER, the App and the Millennial Management should be our support group, not overlords.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

thank you SoCal_Uber that's exactly what I meant. Obviously my message has not been clear. I'm not hear to destroy Uber, I think as a service it's one of the best innovative services out there and it has created thousands of addition jobs in this struggling economy. But having said that, the way Uber treats it's so called partners and the amount it pays us echos the sentiments of Chinese sweatshops.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

musiclover408 said:


> If you click on the "invoices" tab on your dashboard it says this at the top:
> "Please note that fares are subject to adjustments by Uber based on client feedback. Your payments will reflect those adjustments."
> 
> What exactly does this mean?? I've never heard of them "adjusting" our fare pay based on "client feedback".
> ...


This is what it means. Lets say you took the long way and took a route that went out of the way. You can get ding'd for it and they can get a reduce price after the trip. Here is a couple of examples on how this screws you


There was construction and the road was blocked off requiring you to go around. A customer already mad the trip took so long can try to take advantage of this and say you took the long way.
The customer informed you the wrong address and you went one way but then once the customer corrects you they call and report you can get the fare adjusted.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Kenny, I've worked in places that make Uber's "sweatshop" practices and pay seem like Google by comparison.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Kenny, I've worked in places that make Uber's "sweatshop" practices and pay seem like Google by comparison.


Don't tell me you're a comedian too.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Hardly. But I definitely have spent more than my fair share of time working in the local card room industry. Try working 10 hours a night until 2 in the morning in a building where no natural light is allowed in, sitting at a Baccarat table with money that isn't yours, while 15 or more wrinkled and toothless players who gleefully exhibit the worst qualities and stereotypes of their designated race crowd around you, reaching over your shoulder to place their bets and then screaming into your ears when the dealer that you're not entirely sure is on the level gives them their 40-to-1 shot.

I was basically a human piñata for four years.


----------



## Uriah Maynard (May 28, 2014)

I'm not an Uber driver, I drive taxi in Portland, Oregon. 

The shit I have read on this forum sickens me. THIS is their 'revolutionary' service? You guys are getting totally screwed, and you should do something about it.

I work 12 hour shifts 2-3 times a week. I decide what days I work at 3 that same day, I can show up as late as I want, clock off as early as I want, take as many breaks as I want, and work in whatever part of town I like.

On a fairly slow Friday night this weekend I put over $200 in my pocket after spending $125 in car lease and dispatch fees, $40 in gas and $20 in food, working about 10 hours of my 12 hour shift. Yeah, that's right. I made more than $20/hr after expenses on a SLOW night.

Between the low rates, the inconsistent fares, the crazy liability, and the lack of tips, you guys are getting completely ****ing hosed by a company way less responsive than my taxi company, which has the added bonus of actually obeying the law. Ridesharing? More like an austerity app.

Get organized now or it's just gonna get worse, you know.


----------



## Uriah Maynard (May 28, 2014)

I earn 20-25% in tips every single day I go out. Sure, I'm friendly and knowledgeable, but you guys do that just to keep your star rating up. There is no reason you have to accept this sour ****ing deal. Organize.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Uriah! Going to Portland for a Wedding, 17 July. Gonna be my first time in the city, pretty pumped. Hit me back if perhaps you'd like to arrange to take me and the First Lady over to our Hotel from the airport, I'd be quite have twenty American for you, (or whatever you think is fair) we can leave uber out of it too. 
Boston Kenny, I totally feel you on your sentiments, and I think perhaps for some people on this board (through no fault of their own) they might misinterpret the somewhat salty east coast urban perspective. Our city really is filled with some unbelievable cheap dumbasses, and I for one feel many times like I'm getting part of my soul raped by bougie riders who represent the wider uber construct, and it's pretty embedded in some. I'm providing great service, and truly cheerful with 80% of my riders. But believe me, one cannot help but feel some of these people looking down on me for working for a living instead of collecting a trust fund and studying mortgage bundling at Harvard, and the lengths I have to go to just to be at 4.8 is ****ing shameful. Just a little clarity on tipping your driver might be just the thing that would make me feel alright, but I won't be holding my breath. **** the elitists, Drive on.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oops Uriah, I read your post too quickly. I jumped right to the good parts mate. But still, I'd love to hear your perspective if your doing the airport grind on that Friday. Shoot me a message if at all interested/able. 
Hope all fellow workers are doing well as they can.


----------

